# Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy



## avoids (Oct 6, 2015)

Hey guys,long time ago i have read here about "Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy " have problem with the calcium..

i want to know if there is still problem with thier food to puppies
my puppy is 3month old
Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy Roasted Vension & Bison


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I had heard that the TOTW Pacific Stream Puppy was OK. That is what I fed my puppy. No problems with it. She is a year old now and eats TOTW Pacific Stream Canine.


----------

